# Masi Specs



## run_longer (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm building up a 2006 Masi Vincere frame and I don't have the bottom bracket size. I'll be using a FSA Carbon Pro crankset (ISIS) 39/53 chainrings (double) and Ultegra front deraileur. Can anyone post or email me with the correct size to use. This is a winter project I'm putting together.It's a 53 cm frame.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I built the same frame last year. I found the specs online. I think it was 68mm Italian? Check me out on that. I may have written about it when I built it.

http://buildingaracebike.blogspot.com/


----------

